# DOT check point.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got stopped yesterday going threw a check point.First guy flags me over and dips my fuel.I passed was a bit worried I accidentally filled it with red last fall when a station added red at the pumps and I didn't notice it until I had it full.He said I passed and told me to go then 2 nd guy flags me over and says I'm to wide,I was 11 ft with some 5.5' wide bales.So he tells me I need a permit if over 20 miles from home,exempt otherwise for ag if for own use.I asked what if I farm over 20 miles from home,he said I need a permit.Also told me there is a rule not to haul wide loads on Sunday 10-5??.

So ofissker you mean I been hauling illegal the last 20 yrs?I've only hauled 4000 loads and put on 300,000 miles pulling my hay trailer.

They were acutely pretty decent about it although I had to unload at the guys place I just loaded at.No ticket,no fine as long as I uploaded.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

At lest the fuel passed.

How much is a permit? Vehicle will have to be flagged, signage displayed with flashing lights.

Those wide load rules on Sunday are kinda common.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

One of the many reasons I like my 4' wide bales.

I've never even seen a DOT checkpoint to be perfectly honest.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Why no hauling on Sunday? Don't the DOT guys work on Sunday??


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

PaMike said:


> Why no hauling on Sunday? Don't the DOT guys work on Sunday??


 I honestly think that's why they do that, so they can take Sundays off. Same rule here in NM.

I really love DOT (now DPS here). They are always coming up with new rules that solve big ongoing problems, and they are always so clear and consistent with their rules (you need two... uh... four more straps on that; or, that's not farm equipment[with a big "John Deere" logo on the side]; or you can't pull that tandem-dual trailer empty). Not to mention they are always so courteous and helpful.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

"Customer service" must be a universal trait for DOT. Its so confusing in PA. Buddy bought a trailer that had a GVW over 10k. One notary said they couldn't license it unless he had a CDL. He went to another notary and they said he was fine as long as combination under 26K. Its bad when the notaries don't even know how/what rules to enforce...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Boy I guess you won't be able to own a storage trailer unless you have CDL . There will be a lot of company" s in trouble if you have to have a CDL to own trucks . I know one guy who put trucks in his wife's name she don't Know what a lug nut is.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PaMike said:


> "Customer service" must be a universal trait for DOT. Its so confusing in PA. Buddy bought a trailer that had a GVW over 10k. One notary said they couldn't license it unless he had a CDL. He went to another notary and they said he was fine as long as combination under 26K. Its bad when the notaries don't even know how/what rules to enforce...


Maybe he just needs to go to a good notary.


----------



## eth555 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep need a permit over 20 miles from the farm, at least it sounds they were decent about it. Worst things about regulations if you don't know and have an accident you could be liable for something you don't know about......

https://www.revisor.mn.gov/statutes/?id=169.862

169.862 PERMIT FOR BALED FARM PRODUCT TO EXCEED HEIGHT OR WIDTH.

Subdivision 1.Annual permit authority; restrictions.

The commissioner of transportation with respect to highways under the commissioner's jurisdiction, and local authorities with respect to highways under their jurisdiction, may issue an annual permit to enable a vehicle carrying bales of hay, straw, or cornstalks, with a total outside width of the vehicle or the load not exceeding 12 feet, and a total height of the loaded vehicle not exceeding 15 feet, to be operated on public streets and highways. Loaded vehicles operating on interstate highways within the seven-county metropolitan area may not exceed a total height of 14-1/2 feet.

Subd. 2.Additional restrictions.

Permits issued under this section are governed by the applicable provisions of section 169.86 except as otherwise provided herein and, in addition, carry the following restrictions:

(a) The vehicles may not be operated between sunset and sunrise, when visibility is impaired by weather, fog, or other conditions rendering persons and vehicles not clearly visible at a distance of 500 feet, or on Sunday from noon until sunset, or on the days the following holidays are observed: New Year's Day, Memorial Day, Independence Day, Labor Day, Thanksgiving Day, and Christmas Day.

(b) The vehicles may not be operated on a trunk highway with a pavement less than 24 feet wide.

(c) A vehicle operated under the permit must be equipped with a retractable or removable mirror on the left side so located that it will reflect to the driver a clear view of the highway for a distance of at least 200 feet to the rear of the vehicle.

(d) A vehicle operated under the permit must display red, orange, or yellow flags, 18 inches square, as markers at the front and rear and on both sides of the load. The load must be securely bound to the transporting vehicle.

(e) Farm vehicles not for hire carrying baled hay, straw, or cornstalks less than 20 miles are exempt from the requirement to obtain a permit. All other requirements of this section apply to vehicles transporting baled hay, straw, or cornstalks.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Call them Department of Terrorism , they love that . here with the extreme drought the last few years they have really relaxed most of the laws on ag products , big rounds need no permits, run on the weekends too . Last I knew now NM was a real pita on big rounds 2 wide on semis . Clayton Nm is just west of here , they have some of those go getters at that port . Haul swathers 2 at a time alot nobody ever has pulled us over , go into the 5 state area Nm,Ks,Co,Ok, and Tx . Dont worry too much with Ok farm tags .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Got stopped yesterday going threw a check point.First guy flags me over and dips my fuel.I passed was a bit worried I accidentally filled it with red last fall when a station added red at the pumps and I didn't notice it until I had it full.He said I passed and told me to go then 2 nd guy flags me over and says I'm to wide,I was 11 ft with some 5.5' wide bales.So he tells me I need a permit if over 20 miles from home,exempt otherwise for ag if for own use.I asked what if I farm over 20 miles from home,he said I need a permit.Also told me there is a rule not to haul wide loads on Sunday 10-5??.
> So ofissker you mean I been hauling illegal the last 20 yrs?I've only hauled 4000 loads and put on 300,000 miles pulling my hay trailer.
> They were acutely pretty decent about it although I had to unload at the guys place I just loaded at.No ticket,no fine as long as I uploaded.


What I have found in my area is if you drive a clean truck with good tires and no leaks and you have all your decals, permits, registration, and a class A CDL, they give you a lot of slack. 
Bald tires, leaks, rust holes, duct tape, you're in trouble.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

We get an annual hay permit here for free. Allows us to run wide but not long or high, anywhere in the province. As for revolving lights, if you turn them on here and your less than 12 1/2 feet wide the Dot can give out a ticket.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> What I have found in my area is if you drive a clean truck with good tires and no leaks and you have all your decals, permits, registration, and a class A CDL, they give you a lot of slack.
> Bald tires, leaks, rust holes, duct tape, you're in trouble.


They had a grain truck sitting there looked pretty rough.Driver was sitting in the ditch.Think he was there awhile,lol.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

What's the Sunday hauling rule all about? Are they afraid you might hit a church bus or something? Weekends seem like it would be a better time to haul, no school buses on the road.


----------



## danwi (Mar 6, 2015)

You just need to operator a farm every 40 miles so your never more then 20 miles from one. What if your harvesting on a sunday you can't take it home and put it in the barn? Send the dot a bill when the hay gets rained on or just send a claim in for crop insurance?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Grateful11 said:


> What's the Sunday hauling rule all about? Are they afraid you might hit a church bus or something? Weekends seem like it would be a better time to haul, no school buses on the road.


i haul a lot of hay on Sunday's.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

danwi said:


> You just need to operator a farm every 40 miles so your never more then 20 miles from one. What if your harvesting on a sunday you can't take it home and put it in the barn? Send the dot a bill when the hay gets rained on or just send a claim in for crop insurance?


farthest farm I have is 28 miles from home.I asked the officer about that,he said I needed a permit I was over 20 miles from Home.I store hay in fields and a lot of times hay is delivered to a customer within 20 miles of the field but 40 miles from home.

I think there maybe some rules about if the hay is for sale or for own use.The officer did ask me if it was for my own use.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Grateful11 said:


> What's the Sunday hauling rule all about? Are they afraid you might hit a church bus or something? Weekends seem like it would be a better time to haul, no school buses on the road.


Probably to keep the mobile homes off the road. Ha ha ha.

I'd have to check again but I think NC bans wide loads all day on Sunday.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

DOT might have a little fun in these parts the other day. On the way to work at the dairy and came upon a 1/2 ton pickup with a tandem axle bumper hitch dump trailer behind it. Laying on its side in the road ditch. On the way home I passed the same place and noticed there was pit run gravel spilled in the ditch. I'm willing the bet that they were loaded pretty heavy for a 1/2 ton, and had the load poorly placed on the trailer, and the tail wagged the dog right off the road.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Got stopped yesterday going threw a check point.First guy flags me over and dips my fuel.I passed was a bit worried I accidentally filled it with red last fall when a station added red at the pumps and I didn't notice it until I had it full.He said I passed and told me to go then 2 nd guy flags me over and says I'm to wide,I was 11 ft with some 5.5' wide bales.So he tells me I need a permit if over 20 miles from home,exempt otherwise for ag if for own use.I asked what if I farm over 20 miles from home,he said I need a permit.Also told me there is a rule not to haul wide loads on Sunday 10-5??.
> 
> So ofissker you mean I been hauling illegal the last 20 yrs?I've only hauled 4000 loads and put on 300,000 miles pulling my hay trailer.
> 
> They were acutely pretty decent about it although I had to unload at the guys place I just loaded at.No ticket,no fine as long as I uploaded.


Same thing here starting July 1st and I heard (Don't know for Sure they are going to enforce hard and the permit is costly .. Had 3 deaths just this in this area resulting in wide hay load accidents.. that is the reason I've been thinking hard about another another 4x6 or 4x5 baler..It just takes some idiot to run a good thing a there are certain people that should not be allowed to pull a trailer let alone a wide load


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

snowball said:


> Same thing here starting July 1st and I heard (Don't know for Sure they are going to enforce hard and the permit is costly .. Had 3 deaths just this in this area resulting in wide hay load accidents.. that is the reason I've been thinking hard about another another 4x6 or 4x5 baler..It just takes some idiot to run a good thing a there are certain people that should not be allowed to pull a trailer let alone a wide load


Would it of mattered if the bale load was 8 or 10' wide in those accidents?Or just something someone did stupidly.5' wide bales are more stable on a load then 4' wide bales by far.95% of the bales here are 5' wide and I don't see that changing esp when you may bale 10,000 bales like some do.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> Would it of mattered if the bale load was 8 or 10' wide in those accidents?Or just something someone did stupidly.5' wide bales are more stable on a load then 4' wide bales by far.95% of the bales here are 5' wide and I don't see that changing esp when you may bale 10,000 bales like some do.


I don't know if it would of matter swmnhay.. I just know that after the 2nd accident the state highway dicks would sit right by the driveways where the 3 hay auctions were and you had better have ALL your ducks in a row.. fuel, tires the right plates and straps.. they stopped me once , but when the saw I had a ford diesel , he just look at my reg. and asked me is that a 6.7 or a 6.4 .. I replied 6.4.. He smiled and said You got enough problems.. I'am not going to write you up.. there are alot of 4' balers around here the diaries like the 4x5 because they can put the whole bale in a TMR .. and the baleage issue also. That is why I'am thinking about buy'n another 4' baler .. I plan on keeping my 5x6 baler also.. but if I ever bale hay of mine that I plan to sell I will make it 4x6 or 4x5


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> I don't know if it would of matter swmnhay.. I just know that after the 2nd accident the state highway dicks would sit right by the driveways where the 3 hay auctions were and you had better have ALL your ducks in a row.. fuel, tires the right plates and straps.. they stopped me once , but when the saw I had a ford diesel , he just look at my reg. and asked me is that a 6.7 or a 6.4 .. I replied 6.4.. He smiled and said You got enough problems.. I'am not going to write you up.. there are alot of 4' balers around here the diaries like the 4x5 because they can put the whole bale in a TMR .. and the baleage issue also. That is why I'am thinking about buy'n another 4' baler .. I plan on keeping my 5x6 baler also.. but if I ever bale hay of mine that I plan to sell I will make it 4x6 or 4x5


damn, somedevildog was right, you really never do waste an opportunity to whup up on a 6.4L!!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> damn, somedevildog was right, you really never do waste an opportunity to whup up on a 6.4L!!!


I try JD I try.....


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

I have been wondering why they always wave me on through at the scales!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> Would it of mattered if the bale load was 8 or 10' wide in those accidents?Or just something someone did stupidly.5' wide bales are more stable on a load then 4' wide bales by far.95% of the bales here are 5' wide and I don't see that changing esp when you may bale 10,000 bales like some do.


Unless your trailer is 10' feet wide, it's more likely the 5' bales will be less stable, not more.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

According to several articles I've read, I believe I need to have DOT registration, etc., if I take a load of hay across the river to Mo. because truck/trailer/hay weighs more than 10,000 lbs and I'm selling commercially.

I ain't doing it!

Ralph

(But I won't say what I ain't doing!)


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

8350HiTech said:


> Unless your trailer is 10' feet wide, it's more likely the 5' bales will be less stable, not more.


Trailer is 8.5' wide.The 5' wide bale on top row adds a lot to the stability of the load.2 wide on the bottom and 1 row on top.4x 6 bales are a lot tip pier then a 5x6,heck you see them just tip over by them self.Yea a 4x5 is not as tipsy as a 4x6.a lot less hay in a bale also.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We call 4x6 bales hockey pucks...

The MNDoT set up their portable ticket givers literally on the street that runs to the elevator. Like maybe 50' from the elevator. Every truck that passes by gets inspected. I got checked on the same 3 trucks 3 times over the course of a day. Funny thing is, the tires supposedly got better as the day went on? I was almost out of compliance on the tag axle truck in the morning, by 7:00 pm, tires were fine, but had a clearance light out.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> What I have found in my area is if you drive a clean truck with good tires and no leaks and you have all your decals, permits, registration, and a class A CDL, they give you a lot of slack.
> Bald tires, leaks, rust holes, duct tape, you're in trouble.


I've been to Cy's place, been in his shed, seen his trucks. I guarantee the DoT doesn't keep their stuff that nice!!!


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

Check out Map 21 regulations. Some of the Commercial/DOT regulations have been eased a bit for farmers through Map 21. You still need to make sure that what ever state you live in or what states you travel through recognize Map 21.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I do know this for a fact .. In Il. the law reads like this .. (Any products or related implements of Animal Husbandry require a dot permit with flags and signs . if over 102" wide if you are over 12' wide you must have a escort and a planned route approved by the( Stink-en Lincoln St.) .. If the item can be made to be 8' ft or less it MUST be done.. Il looks at the 5' wide bale has a 5' wide product so single wide it MUST be If they stop you with 2 wide they will make you single them out right there..


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Yogi said:


> I have been wondering why they always wave me on through at the scales!


They are wave'n Good-Bye and Good Luck to you.... They don't want you coming to a stop on their scales..They know if you have a ford there's a 60% chance it will crap out right there and that means they got to shut down untill you get the POS off their scales.. Lost income for the state.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Trailer is 8.5' wide.The 5' wide bale on top row adds a lot to the stability of the load.2 wide on the bottom and 1 row on top.4x 6 bales are a lot tip pier then a 5x6,heck you see them just tip over by them self.Yea a 4x5 is not as tipsy as a 4x6.a lot less hay in a bale also.


LOL, had a guy in the area that had Scottish Highlands, I think he had a Vermeer but whatever it was made either a 3x5 bale or a 3x6 bale. Whatever they were they would tip over on their own.


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

So does DOT come down as hard on the grain haulers in your areas, during harvest? I saw trucks hit our scales at the terminal in Kansas at 140,000 lbs during wheat harvest. We told them if they came in that heavy again, we would not dump them. !00,000 to 120,000 was not uncommon, and Kansas does not waive the weights for harvest like other states. We were dumping 1,000 trucks a day.

DOT seemed to stay away except on the interstates.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

aawhite said:


> So does DOT come down as hard on the grain haulers in your areas, during harvest? I saw trucks hit our scales at the terminal in Kansas at 140,000 lbs during wheat harvest. We told them if they came in that heavy again, we would not dump them. !00,000 to 120,000 was not uncommon, and Kansas does not waive the weights for harvest like other states. We were dumping 1,000 trucks a day.
> 
> DOT seemed to stay away except on the interstates.


Like buzzards on a gut wagon


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

aawhite said:


> So does DOT come down as hard on the grain haulers in your areas, during harvest? I saw trucks hit our scales at the terminal in Kansas at 140,000 lbs during wheat harvest. We told them if they came in that heavy again, we would not dump them. !00,000 to 120,000 was not uncommon, and Kansas does not waive the weights for harvest like other states. We were dumping 1,000 trucks a day.
> 
> DOT seemed to stay away except on the interstates.


The check point I was stopped at was by the driveway to a ethanol plant so they were checking grain trailers mostly.The DOT does go into local elevators sometimes and look at scale tickets.I think they can go back 12 months.They can fine the elevator also.Dumping grain in fall an over weight truck will have tractor and wagons on ticket.Going out they wont load very much over legal at all.


----------

